# Kombinierte Suche und verschiedene Datumsformate



## fastjack (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

es geht um eine kombinierte Suche, die sowohl nach Textfelder,n als auch nach einem Datumsfeld suchen soll. 

Weis jemand, ob und wie man eine "lokalisierte" Datumssuche auf eine Tabelle, mit mehreren Textfeldern und einem Datumsfeld vom Type Int und dem Format: YYYYMMDD, also z.B. 20100510, am besten hinbekommen kann?

Als Eingabe kommt ein Suchstring aus einer GUI daher, der z.B. so aussieht:

"10.05.2010"
oder "10.2010"
oder "05/10/2010"
oder kombiniert durch andere Felder: "hallo 10.2010 welt!"

Ideen waren z.B. schon: Suchstring parsen oder RegExp ...

Über Ideen würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## tuttle64 (11. Mai 2010)

fastjack hat gesagt.:


> oder "10.2010"




Welche DB verwendest Du und welche Rows sollen mit obiger Eingabe gelistet werden?


----------



## fastjack (12. Mai 2010)

Zur Zeit ist die DB Prostgres, es sind aber andere Anbindungen möglich. 

Beispiel: "10.2010" alle Datumsangeben für Monat Oktober 2010


----------

